# Bedford... Muck boots needed or not?



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Been wet enough for a mudfest? Any locals know?


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in Bedford...Been dry & sunny all week here but suppost to rain Friday Saturday & Sunday! : (


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Bryan and lets hope the weatherman is wrong as usual.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Gregg, your from new york. Better to be safe than sorry, bring the boots  Good luck!


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

Hopefully the weather man is wrong!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of those nasty gnats here and we're about 70 miles west of Bedford. Hard to shoot with bugs in yer eyes.


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

Thermacell will be a must!!


----------



## stark815 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been told and tried it myself last year. Bring yourself a bottle of vanilla and rub it on your neck,ears and arms and the gnats will stay away and off of you.


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

Sprayed my pants, shirts, and hats with permethrin (sp?)...... see how that works to keep the bugs and ticks away.


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

If I am coming from Columbus, Ohio... is it better to take 70 west to Indianapolis then south on 37 or 71 s to Cincinnati then west on 50?


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

The computer tells me Rt. 50. We've been driving it for 15 years and tried it both ways. I think 50 is probably faster.


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Always take your boots to Bedford!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Off topic...what's it cost to shoot Bedford?


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

watch out for Ticks and more Ticks then you are going to have to check for more Ticks when your done :mg:
see this dot . that's how small the Ticks are. spray down and take a shower right after you get done to get the loose ones off.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I am going to miss Bedford this year and I am sad! Good luck to everyone shooting and hope the weather cooperates for you.


----------



## StraightShot203 (Apr 28, 2015)

Id just throw em in the vehicle just in case. Can never be too prepaired


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

Take a comfy chair I waited for over an hour to shoot the last two targets on H yesterday other than that it went well.


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think I might have been there at the same time!


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

That was a pretty goofy idea to have 2 targets on 1 stake!!! Lots of angry shooters standing in the rain!!!! On a side note..It stopped raining by the time my group got to shoot after waiting an hour!!


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

ahcnc said:


> That was a pretty goofy idea to have 2 targets on 1 stake!!! Lots of angry shooters standing in the rain!!!! On a side note..It stopped raining by the time my group got to shoot after waiting an hour!!


It wasn't "goofy"... It was stupid. Either someone got lazy and decided to just dump the last two targets on the same stake or someone got cute and thought it would be novel. Either way it was not thought out and caused huge delays. More like club mentality than a prestigious national shoot. No offense meant to the many fine clubs that put on weekend shoots.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Gregg before you ask, bring your boots to Gem City, that would be a good bet. While I'm out fishing I'll think of you in the mud and mosquito's. I've been checking my fish lately and I have not found any ticks on them...


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Joe, you know you'll be back.... it's in your blood. But... if you decide not to come back, don't forget to invite me out fishing....


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

I wasn't there so i can't comment on why,but the scores look down a little from previous years,was the course tougher or did mother nature have something to do with it


----------



## grandd7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Long


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Long, tough, and deceiving courses...lots of ground taken away...and it pretty much poured all day Saturday...


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Gregg, your welcome to come fishing anytime but as far as archery goes I'm done and don't miss it. Grandkids, Wife, fishing, gym, and hunting I wouldn't have time to practice or the desire to. You guys have fun out there and I'll check in from time to time but coming back is not in the cards.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

trying to feed an archery and fishing addiction is tough! Not only the money but the time. On a side note it appears IBO is not to worried about posting the team results???


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Team results have always taken longer to be posted for some reason, I guess no big hurry since there are two more shoots to go for the team for team events to count..


----------

